# Dados - Ciclogénese explosiva - Depressão "Gong" - 19 de janeiro de 2013



## Geiras (20 Jan 2013 às 22:09)

Dados da ciclogénese explosiva da depressão "Gong" a 19 de janeiro de 2013.

A minha estação não está a debitar dados até ao fim do mês, mas a estação do nosso colega http://www.meteopt.com/forum/membros/espada77.html
, aqui da Quinta do Conde registou uma rajada máxima de 90.7km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2013 às 19:14)

*Estação meteorológica Davis Pro 2 - Queluz*

Temperatura máxima - *15,0ºC* (1h22).
Temperatura mínima - *8,3ºC* (14h20).

Precipitação acumulada - *12,4 mm*
Rain rate máximo - *62,6 mm/hr* (7h34).

Pressão máxima - *1007,2 hpa* (23h51).
Pressão mínima - *989,3 hpa* (7h31).

Rajada máxima - *138 km/h* (9h13)
Vento médio máximo - *79 km/h* (13h50)

Temperatura e pressão.





Pressão e rajadas.





Vento médio e pressão.





Rajadas.









Um dos picos de vento tarde.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-qmPCOJZps"]Temporal 19 Janeiro 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

Rajada máxima.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2013 às 19:28)

Evolução da pressão durante a ciclogénese explosiva:





Pressão vs. Rajada de 10 minutos:





Vento (Rajada e média) vs. pressão no período crítico:





Extremos (Nota: Vento médio na imagem representa o vento médio (da média) do dia todo e não a média máxima):


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jan 2013 às 22:12)

Por cá a quebra de pressão não foi acompanhada de grandes rajadas, pelo contrario...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2013 às 23:32)

*Ciclogénese explosiva - CICLONE GONG*

Local de registo de dados: ESTREMOZ

dia 18 - 01h13 - 11,9 ºC - 1018 hPa
dia 18 - 07h55 - 11,6 ºC - 1015 hPa
dia 18 - 13h11 - 12,5 ºC - 1013 hPa
dia 18 - 13h41 - 12,5 ºC - 1011 hPa
dia 18 - 15h10 - 12,4 ºC - 1010 hPa
dia 18 - 17h00 - 12,2 ºC - 1008 hPa
dia 18 - 18h09 - 11,8 ºC - 1008 hPa
dia 18 - 19h49 - 11,7 ºC - 1006 hPa
dia 18 - 21h20 - 11,8 ºC - 1005 hPa
dia 18 - 22h19 - 11,8 ºC - 1004 hPa
dia 18 - 23h48 - 11,9 ºC - 998 hPa
dia 19 - 00h51 - 12,2 ºC - 995 hPa
dia 19 - 02h00 - 12,3 ºC - 995 hPa (passagem da superfície frontal fria)
dia 19 - 05h26 - 09,4 ºC - 990 hPa
dia 19 - 08h33 - 08,3 ºC - 989 hPa
dia 19 - 09h28 - 07,4 ºC - 988 hPa
dia 19 - 10h52 - 07,2 ºC - 987 hPa
dia 19 - 10h59 - 06,9 ºC - 987 hPa
dia 19 - 11h40 - 06,7 ºC - 988 hPa
dia 19 - 12h27 - 06,6 ºC - 988 hPa
dia 19 - 13h31 - 06,7 ºC - 989 hPa
dia 19 - 13h59 - 06,8 ºC - 989 hPa (período de maior intensidade de vento)
dia 19 - 14h33 - 07,3 ºC - 991 hPa
dia 19 - 15h52 - 07,9 ºC - 993 hPa (primeiras abertas de sol) 
dia 19 - 17h24 - 07,7 ºC - 994 hPa
dia 19 - 20h33 - 06,4 ºC - 1000 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2013 às 00:26)

*GONG*, Mira-Sintra, Sintra, 188 m.


Rajada máxima: *105,3 km/h* (19-01-2013 00:30z)
2º lugar: *101,8 km/h* (19-01-2013 10:05z)
3º lugar: *100,1 km/h* (19-01-2013 01:02z)
4º lugar: *100,1 km/h* (20-01-2013 17:16z)
5º lugar: *98,1 km/h* (19-01-2013 01:29z)

Pressão mínima: *990 hPa*

Precipitação: *16,4 mm* (18-01-2013); *29,7 mm* (19-01-2013)


*RAJADAS: valores em km/h*
*18-01-2013 23z - 19-01-2013 11z*





*18-01-2013 11z - 19-01-2013 11z*





*14-01-2013 23z - 21-01-2013 23z*





*PRESSÃO: valores em hPa*
*15-01-2013 00z - 22-01-2013 00z*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2013 às 16:52)

*Temporal no Continente no dia 19 de janeiro de 2013*


> 2013-01-22 (IPMA)
> 
> Na tarde de 18 de janeiro uma depressão centrada às 12UTC a cerca de 1200km a oeste da Corunha, com um valor mínimo de pressão de cerca 996hPa, deslocou-se rapidamente para leste, a cerca de 85km/h, centrando-se, às 06UTC do dia 19, no litoral junto a Viana do Castelo. Neste período de tempo, a depressão registou uma descida excepcional da pressão (28hPa em 19 horas), característica de um processo de cavamento designado por ciclogénese explosiva.
> 
> ...


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Jan 2013 às 00:47)

Boas.
Como fiquei ás "escuras durante a parte mais gira, demorei um pouco mais a compilar os dados.
Tal como pensava, o record de rajada não foi ultrapassado neste evento.
A rajada máxima registada por mim desde 2011 é de 90.4 Km /h em 03/11/11 vinda de SW, direcçao de campo aberto sem obstáculos, com linda vista para o castelo. 

Desde o quadrante SW até O, estou protegido por uma colina de 50/ 70 metros . Assim , o vento é mais acima e normalmente, só apanho algumas rajadas de velocidade inferior ao registado em cerca de 15/35 Km/h.

Quando o vento é de  NO / N   e velocidade registada ficam mais próxima da realidade, pois  a elevação do terreno está a 500 metros e não existe vegetação  pelo meio.

Quase que arrisco a dizer, que as rajadas por aqui devem ter andado na casa dos 120Km/h
Pena a EMA de Leiria estar "apagada" mesmo nos dias que mais faz falta. 

18/19 DE JANEIRO 2013
Rajada máxima  86.1Km/h  19/01/2013  10:53h de NNW
Velocidade media máxima de 63.7 km/h 19/01/2013   11:05h
Pressão mínima de 985hPa ás 06:43h prolongando-se sem variação até ás 09:46h, hora em que começou a subir. 

Precipitação
Dia 18 – 22.6mm
Dia 19 -  28.1 mm

Temperatura mínima 
Dia 18 :  14.5ºC ás 03:31h
Dia 19 :  9.8ºC ás 08:08h

Temperatura Máxima 
Dia 18 :  15.9ºC ás 23:46h
Dia 19 :  16.1ºC ás 00:55h


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mai 2013 às 21:32)

Postado dia 16 pelo IPMA na sua página do Youtube e também presente aqui, uma vídeoanálise do Gong. Uma boa evolução!


----------

